# Artcam



## emcanke (Dec 18, 2009)

Primetio sam da retko ko od vas koristi ArtCam, zasto jto tako?

Canke


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Translation*



emcanke said:


> Primetio sam da retko ko od vas koristi ArtCam, zasto jto tako?
> 
> Canke


I noticed that hardly anyone of you used Artcore, jto why so?


----------

